# Gathering of darkness



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Picked that up last year, EXCELLENT cd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can still get this?


----------

